
Department of Defense outlines Skynet and Terminator development - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/department-of-defense-outlines-skynet-and-terminator-development-20120330/
======
warech
I'm surprised the DoD is spending as little as $250MM on this type of Big
Data/AI research. Most of the technology outlined in Lemnois' memo is
interesting and exciting, rather than intimidating and indicative of
"Terminator development." I'm particularly excited about "reasoning and
inference engines that can learn from experience with little training and
within mission timeframes" and advances in "human-machine interfaces to enable
seamless collaboration for operations and for training." Maybe a little less
hyperbole in the post title next time?

~~~
aoprisan
they're not only spending $250mil, they're spending an ADDITIONAL $250mil on
this new project.

------
grannyg00se
Let's not forget the two billion dollar internet spy center from the NSA

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/al...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/1)

------
troels
Personally I find the thought of humans killing humans much more scary than
machines killing humans.

~~~
maratd
We are very _very_ far away from having any kind of artificial intelligence on
the level we currently exist. We don't even understand the mechanics behind
our own intelligence.

So if a machine is killing humans somewhere, it's because some human pressed
the button.

So I agree with you, I find the thought of humans killing other humans much
more disturbing.

------
marshallp
This is good news. An Artificial Intelligence arms race between the US and
China would means the Singularity is on it's way.

~~~
bh42222
May you live in interesting times.

~~~
tomjen3
Thank you.

------
Craiggybear
An AI developed by the military and without oversight would be a _very_ bad
thing. A very bad thing indeed.

Ask about the motives. It wouldn't be an Asimov machine for starters

